
Ask HN: Do any of you who live in the Bay Area live on a boat in the Bay? - KennyFromIT
Rent is too damn high in SV. Do any of you take this as an opportunity to live on a boat (or some other interesting domicile)? If so, tell us about your experience.
======
hanging
You'd still need a slip somewhere, with its associated costs.

Years ago, a friend lived on a boat at Pete's Harbor (Redwood City). He wasn't
a fan.

